
A status update on Debian's reproducible builds - lamby
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/657479/b1e21526fe67bd98/
======
swills
Second repost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8950292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8950292)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10096891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10096891)

~~~
lamby
Different article.

~~~
swills
Ah, sorry.

